# Projector to Screen Distance



## CSP (Aug 20, 2012)

I've had my new Optoma HD20 for almost a week. For right now it's on the shelf below the coffee table about 17' from the screen. If I use the zoom to the maximum, the picture is as big as my wall will allow. For right now it's projecting on a wall that I reprinted with KILZ2. Once I get The projector mounted permanently and some other things I'll deal with what paint to use for the final screen. Anyway, my question is...since I am at maximum zoom at this distance, if I moved the projector back farther and zoomed less would my picture quality improve? Not that I am unsatisfied with my picture, it looks great to me, even on basically a primered wall. I am quite new to projectors, so some of the more technical specifIcations are lost on me at this point. The projector did nota come with an actual manual, just a quick setup guide and a CD. I have t had the opportunity to pop in the CD as I don't even have a reliable PC anymore. I use either my iPad or iPhone for most everything. Maybe Optomas website has some kind of chart, etc that might help me


Thanks, Chris


----------



## CSP (Aug 20, 2012)

Optoma does have a throw distance calculator on their website, but it requires Adobe Flash, and I'm on an iPad so that's a no go. I'll look at it at work I guess.

Chris


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Here's a link to one of the better calculators out there:

http://www.eliteprojectorcalculator.com/

Have you tried using less zoom to see if there is any image distortion from zooming? It will usually be around the edges of the image. If you don't see any, I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## CSP (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks, that calculator looks very useful. As soon as the ceiling mount arrives I'll plug in some numbers. The image I have now is very good and the position of the image on the wall is perfect. I just hope I can get the image in the same place when I ceiling mount it. I'd leave it like it is but I'm tired of beagle shaped shadows, LOL.


----------



## CSP (Aug 20, 2012)

and no, I haven't tried less zoom, guess I need to see how it looks, thanks


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

mechman said:


> Here's a link to one of the better calculators out there:
> 
> http://www.eliteprojectorcalculator.com/
> 
> Have you tried using less zoom to see if there is any image distortion from zooming? It will usually be around the edges of the image. If you don't see any, I wouldn't worry about it too much.


Awesome find... I wish it would work for my Epson 1080p though.


----------

